# Timefactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48



## soundfanz (Apr 16, 2012)

I finally got my Navigator today, a month and day since I was lucky enough to order one on Feb 7.
I absolutely love this watch, and I am normally wearing 42 to 44 mm watches on my 7" wrist.
Not a fan of straps with deployment clasp though, so swapped it out for an RSM Herringbone Twill field gray strap.
And recently ordered a leather bund strap to try with the watch.

And this is the first watch I have owned with a hand wound movement since I was a teenager nearly 40yrs back.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @soundfanz, that herringbone strap is a bit different, and rather nice. The only thing I don't like about this watch is the hour hand; I just wonder if it is reproducing an old Smiths model exactly, or is that hand a modern idea?


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 16, 2012)

Always said:


> Dear @soundfanz, that herringbone strap is a bit different, and rather nice. The only thing I don't like about this watch is the hour hand; I just wonder if it is reproducing an old Smiths model exactly, or is that hand a modern idea?


 The watch is a homage to the IWC MK 11, which had a similar hour hand. So obviously not a modern idea. To be honest, I initially didn't like the hour hand either but it has grown on me.

The strap is temporary, I have a Nato 6B/2617 strap incoming, as well as a brown leather bund strap.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh....forgot to mention, the black dialed version is more true in regards to a homage of the IWC, but I liked better the cream dial, and purchased because I loved the looks and specs, not because it's a homage.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

These are rather nice. I'm going backwards and forwards at the moment between a black faced one or the PRS 29 military piece.

I see that the Navigator is a tad more expensive and like you I initially didn't like the cut off hour hand but it too is growing on me. I think I like it as it's a bit different.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Eddiex said:


> These are rather nice. I'm going backwards and forwards at the moment between a black faced one or the PRS 29 military piece.
> 
> I see that the Navigator is a tad more expensive and like you I initially didn't like the cut off hour hand but it too is growing on me. I think I like it as it's a bit different.


 Remember the Navigator has the Top Grade movement in it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovely watch & quite similar to a Speedbird I used to own?


----------



## mikedartagnan (May 13, 2021)

Apparently more of these watches will be made up this year, hopefully in time for Christmas. I've heard they are designed in the UK and assembled in Hong Kong.The hour hand was deliberately short so pilots could easily distinguish between the hands. The movement is top grade Sellita, not COSC tested, but adjusted to COSC tolerances. It's antimagnetic, which is very useful when working with laptops or mobile phones. The watch has had very good reviews and seems to be good value for money. Timefactors online shop is open only for a few minutes every few weeks, so it's difficult to secure a purchase. I've seen reports that the owner is rude, and it may not be easy to get a satisfactory resolution if you have a problem with a watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I just wondered (looking at that rather nice watch shown here above by @PaulBoy ) what the rules are about using a British country of origin designation on a watch. If these Timefactors watches are made in Hong Kong, are they permitted to have "Great Britain" on the dial - perhaps we are less rigorous in the UK when it comes to country of origin labelling.


----------

